#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo rack de piso 44U

## FabianoMartins2

Vendo rack de piso 44U x 670mm. Pouco usado. Acompanha vários itens como 3-patch panel furukawa, guias de cabos, frente falsa, bandejas, vários patch cord, entre outros itens.
Obs.: de todos os itens nas fotos, único que tirei foi o monitor de tubos!
R$ 900,00

----------

